# معلومات حول التصنيع الرشيق / التصنيع المرن



## manager* (24 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته
اخوتي الأفاضل
ممكن تساعدوني بمعلومات حول التصنيع الرشيق / التصنيع المرن
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## maagdy (24 يوليو 2011)

*التصنيع المرن- الرشيق*

ادعوك لزيارة هذا الموقع وستجد فيه مرادك ان شاء الله

رابط 

http://edara-eg.net/lean.htm


----------



## manager* (25 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
باركـ الله فيكـ أخي الفاضل على المساعدة الطيبة
حقيقة اطلعت على الموقع وبعض المواضيع هاهنا حول التصنيع الرشيق فجازك الله خيرا وجاز الله خيرا كتابه
ولكن وجدت ان المراجع باللغة العربية قليلة فهل يمكنكم تزويدنا بها وسنكون ممتنين لكم؟


----------



## صناعي1 (27 يوليو 2011)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

انظر الى هذه المواضيع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t87054.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t58014.html

و للمزيد فقط ابحث من خلال خدمة البحث في المنتدى


----------



## manager* (28 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك اخي الفاضل على مساعدتك 
بارك الله فيكم واحسن اليكم


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (25 أغسطس 2011)

*
بارك الله فيك*


----------



## nawalzedan (10 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## amato alra7man (23 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## issaaa (24 نوفمبر 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## manager* (21 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------

